# Sending PMs



## csxjohn (Mar 21, 2014)

Are PMs truly private or do the mods and/or Brian have access to them?

Same question for emails sent through the TUG relay?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 21, 2014)

while I wont say its impossible (as im sure there is a way to do it if it really needed being done)...its not something like clicking a button on your account if thats what you are asking.

same with marketplace messages.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 21, 2014)

Being a TUG member is similar to being hooked into the Share Everything plan at Verizon...  

I know one thing, if a moderator could look at your PMs, yours would be the first one they'd look at, after that post.  

:rofl:


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 21, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Being a TUG member is similar to being hooked into the Share Everything plan at Verizon...
> 
> I know one thing, if a moderator could look at your PMs, yours would be the first one they'd look at, after that post.
> 
> :rofl:



Yeah, they could look away, they won't find anything interesting.  I'm not even sure why the question popped into my head.

I've been doing some messaging back and forth about some rentals, give aways, and things like that and it kind of had me wondering.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Are PMs truly private or do the mods and/or Brian have access to them?


Anything you can see via the website can be seen by the Admins (currently just Brian and me) if they want to take the trouble of jumping through the hoops to do it.  The Admin controls provide no way to access anybody's private messages directly, but they ARE stored in the board's database.  To see them we'd have to load the database into a database editor and execute an appropriate query.  It's somewhat of a pain and in the 9 years since we went to this software I think I've done this maybe three times -- to kill some PMs spammers were sending to a bunch of users.



> Same question for emails sent through the TUG relay?


Different answer.  Far as I know these are not recorded anywhere so they are not available to the Admins at all.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you both for satisfying my curiosity about this.


----------

